# Looking for the BEST Cotton Candy Fragrance



## sweetblings (Feb 21, 2012)

Hello! I am so excited to have found this site! I am looking for the BEST Cotton Candy Fragrance Oil.....I want pure sugar,  some that I have found smell more like strawberry. Anyone have a suggestion? Thanks sooo much!


----------



## PrairieCraft (Feb 21, 2012)

I just soaped the one from NG.  One of our fellow forum members used it in a swap soap and it was amazing.  Mine doesn't seem to smell as great as hers did but I'm super critical of my own soap.  I HPed it on her recommendation.  I think it may fade or otherwise misbehave in CP.

It smells delish OOB.


----------



## Genny (Feb 21, 2012)

I 2nd Natures Garden.
But almost all the cotton candies that you find will have the strawberry smell, since most of them are a blend of strawberry & vanilla.


----------



## judymoody (Feb 22, 2012)

The one from Candle Science is pretty nice.


----------



## semplice (Feb 25, 2012)

Wholesale Supplies Plus has a nice cotton candy.  It discolors to brown in CP, though.


----------



## evatgirl73 (Feb 26, 2012)

The NG one is VERY faint in soap, even at *more* than 1oz/PPO it barely smells at all. It's nice in other applications though. I've tried soaping it 3 times, and it's extremely faint and fades IMHO. Discolors to a medium/dark  tan. 
The WSP one smells good, but not as nice as the NG one. Have only soaped that one once when I was new to soaping and had some weird mishap, BUT I haven't tried again so it could have been my inexperience back then too, KWIM?


----------



## Maythorn (Feb 26, 2012)

I'd be inclined to try the one from Majestic Mtn Sage.  I've read it's a good Cotton Candy but probably goes tan or brown.


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Feb 27, 2012)

> Wholesale Supplies Plus has a nice cotton candy. It discolors to brown in CP, though.



+1  

And I don't think the cured smell is Cotton Candy.


----------



## Moonblossom (Mar 5, 2012)

I use Candle Sciences and I love it.

~Teri


----------



## Kleine Teufel (May 2, 2012)

Sorry to bump up a somewhat old thread, but the folks who've soaped Candle Science's cotton candy... does it discolor? I have it on my shopping list, but not sure about buying it yet.


----------



## fayt (May 2, 2012)

I haven't tried that fragrance, but this company has it for a very low price and free shipping on $30 or more. 

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/Pr ... ce+Oil+496


----------



## Genny (May 2, 2012)

bettacreek said:
			
		

> Sorry to bump up a somewhat old thread, but the folks who've soaped Candle Science's cotton candy... does it discolor? I have it on my shopping list, but not sure about buying it yet.



Yes it does turn light brown.  I believe that most cotton candy's will turn brown since they have vanillin in them.


----------



## Moonblossom (May 2, 2012)

No it doesn't discolor I have some I made about 5 months ago and used BB  Bubblegum coloring and it's still a beautiful pink color with great CC smell.


----------



## fayt (May 2, 2012)

A Vanilla Stabilizer should prevent that from happening. 

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/St ... Stabilizer


----------



## Genny (May 2, 2012)

Moonblossom said:
			
		

> No it doesn't discolor I have some I made about 5 months ago and used BB  Bubblegum coloring and it's still a beautiful pink color with great CC smell.



Weird, mine turned light brown.


----------



## judymoody (May 2, 2012)

Mine turned light brown.  You could probably compensate with a dark pink colorant and some TD.


----------



## Hazel (May 2, 2012)

fayt said:
			
		

> I haven't tried that fragrance, but this company has it for a very low price and free shipping on $30 or more.
> 
> http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/Pr ... ce+Oil+496



It's not free shipping on $30 or more. Shipping has been added to the price of the product. A member posted that her order didn't reach the minimum and she was charged the extra amount to reach it. However, this occurred awhile back and they may have changed it. They may now just refuse to accept the order until you meet the minimum.




			
				fayt said:
			
		

> A Vanilla Stabilizer should prevent that from happening.
> 
> http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/St ... Stabilizer



Have you actually used this stabilizer?

I've used it. Unless they've changed it to improve the product, it doesn't prevent browning from FOs with a high vanilla content. But first it turns an ugly pinkish brown. The Cotton Candy FO has 9% vanilla content.

When I called WSP's customer service to tell them my soap was turning brown, I was told next time to double the recommended amount. I wasn't about to double the amount considering the cost of this product. I have learned to love brown.  

To be fair, WSP does have some good prices on some supplies. You just have to compare prices. They have some FOs and supplies that I still buy from them.


----------



## Kleine Teufel (May 2, 2012)

I would never use the stabilizer. Not only cost, but I try to keep as much junk out of my product as possible. For vanilla soap, I just chalk it up to vanilla bean (which is dark brown), and for other scents, I add colorant, lol.


----------



## fayt (May 2, 2012)

Yes it is free shipping now. Look at this:
http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/Fr ... ogram.aspx

As for the stabilizer, I haven't been in soap making long enough to tell, but heard great things about it.


----------



## Genny (May 2, 2012)

fayt said:
			
		

> Yes it is free shipping now. Look at this:
> http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/Fr ... ogram.aspx
> 
> As for the stabilizer, I haven't been in soap making long enough to tell, but heard great things about it.



It's not really free shipping.  I know it says that it is, but what they actually did was increased their prices on the products to offset the shipping.  We all saw them do it.  That's why your order needs to be over $30, so it actually pays for the shipping.  There's nothing wrong with a company doing that, but claiming that it's free when it's not is what's annoying.

And their stabilizer, like was already said, does not always work. But, I don't think there is a vanillin stabilizer out there that works *every* time and keeps it from turning color eventually.


----------



## Hazel (May 2, 2012)

fayt said:
			
		

> Yes it is free shipping now. Look at this:
> http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/Fr ... ogram.aspx



I've been ordering from WSP for over 6 years. So look at this! 

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/OrderInfo.aspx



			
				fayt said:
			
		

> As for the stabilizer, I haven't been in soap making long enough to tell, but heard great things about it.



That's the great thing about forums. You can actually find out from people who've used additives about whether they work or not. :wink:


----------



## fayt (May 2, 2012)

Well even included, you don't pay extra on top of it for the shipping. So that's what I'm getting at with the free shipping.

Their prices are still lower than some suppliers, so it's worth it.

I placed a $153 order on B-Berry and was charged $40.11 in shipping.


----------



## Genny (May 2, 2012)

fayt said:
			
		

> Well even included, you don't pay extra on top of it for the shipping. So that's what I'm getting at with the free shipping.
> 
> Their prices are still lower than some suppliers, so it's worth it.
> 
> I placed a $153 order on B-Berry and was charged $40.11 in shipping.




I love some things from BB, but I try to order as close as possible to me to save on shipping.  I've found NGC to be more cost effective for my needs than WSP.  Plus NGC ships out faster.


----------



## fayt (May 2, 2012)

It takes BB 9 - 10 days to ship to me. From Washington to Virginia. It's a 2 - 3 day to ship and 7 - 8 day for delivery. It always sits in Troutdale, OR for 2 - 3 days before moving.


----------



## Kleine Teufel (May 2, 2012)

fayt said:
			
		

> Well even included, you don't pay extra on top of it for the shipping. So that's what I'm getting at with the free shipping.
> 
> Their prices are still lower than some suppliers, so it's worth it.
> 
> I placed a $153 order on B-Berry and was charged $40.11 in shipping.



I think it depends. If you put the same items into each cart, it tends to be cheaper to shop at BB vs WSP. Even cheaper (for the items they provide) is Candle Science (my absolute favorite place ever). I spent about $5 less for the exact same molds from BB than what I would have paid at WSP. Now, if CS would sell that stuff, I'd probably have saved $20, lol.


----------



## VanessaP (May 2, 2012)

fayt said:
			
		

> It takes BB 9 - 10 days to ship to me. From Washington to Virginia. It's a 2 - 3 day to ship and 7 - 8 day for delivery. It always sits in Troutdale, OR for 2 - 3 days before moving.


Its not that it just sits there before moving. That is simply the last place it is scanned. It is in transit on tractor trailers in that time hence the name of the shipping method, FedEx Ground. FedEx hub in Troutdale sends out nationwide. My orders from BB via FedEx leave Troutdale and don't get updated until they arrive in Nashville/Memphis/Atlanta or wherever the next sorting hub is. Its not that they're just sitting there twiddling their thumbs, trying to inconvenience you. Once BB has shipped it out, its FedEx's schedule, not BB.


----------



## Hazel (May 2, 2012)

fayt said:
			
		

> Well even included, you don't pay extra on top of it for the shipping. So that's what I'm getting at with the free shipping.
> 
> Their prices are still lower than some suppliers, so it's worth it.
> 
> I placed a $153 order on B-Berry and was charged $40.11 in shipping.



What I'm getting at is you are paying extra, They *say *it's free shipping but it's not - the shipping fee is included in the price of the product. You'll find several discussions about this subject if you check older posts. Try the search function. :wink: 

I did say they have some good prices. There are still some things I buy from them. I'm just saying it's best to do comparison shopping. You can find some items for less elsewhere. Of course, if there is something I specifically want from them and I haven't met the $30 mininum order; then I will buy something else to reach the minimum. It would work out less to buy it from them than to buy it for a little less elsewhere and have to pay shipping from another supplier. 

Yes, the shipping from BB is expensive for customers in the eastern section of the country. However, sometimes it's worth it!


----------



## fayt (May 2, 2012)

I mean it says "Arrived in Troutdale". It never departs for 2 - 3 days, so after that time, it finally departs.


----------



## Kleine Teufel (May 2, 2012)

fayt said:
			
		

> I mean it says "Arrived in Troutdale". It never departs for 2 - 3 days, so after that time, it finally departs.



No, mine does the same thing... It doesn't just there for 2-3 days, then teleport to another shipping hub across the country... It simply takes that 2-3 days to reach the next hub.


----------



## Kleine Teufel (May 2, 2012)

This is the only order that wasn't shipped from Oregon over a weekend, lol. Anyways, if you look, it takes two days after leaving Oregon to reach Ohio. It leaves the same day that it arrives. In fact, it was only there for about five hours before leaving the facility. It doesn't just sit there while they have their thumbs up their arses, lol.


----------

